# Denison Gateway 500 Offers Another iPod Integration for MMI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We recently featured Audi's AMI (Audi Music Interface) where Ingolstadt showed their new system for iPod connectivity for cars with MMI. That can be found here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Now tonight we find the iPod integration folks at Denison are offering a kit with similar functionality. Called the Denison Gateway 500, this looks slightly different than the Audi application. The install doesn't appear as clean, though the functionality would appear to be close.
More here...
http://www.macnn.com/articles/...ebuts/
and here...
http://www.dension4u.de/shop/b...d=220


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Denison Gateway 500 Offers Another iPod Integration for MMI ([email protected])*

Nice.....another reason why I should get a Q7 next week.


----------

